# Why third screen?!



## HarmonyCore (Jan 5, 2021)

Hey Everyone,

I currently have two screens: my laptop screen and a 42" LED TV. I mainly use the TV for my mixer and my laptop screen for MIDI editing/recording/..etc. So, why do I see artists install a third screen? for what exactly?

Thanks


----------



## shponglefan (Jan 5, 2021)

There could be lots of reasons a person might want a third screen. Beyond just the mixer and MIDI editor, you could display the arranger, plug-in interfaces, audio editor, video, notation/score display, etc.

I used to have a three screen setup. I split it between arranger, mixer, and MIDI editor.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jan 5, 2021)

shponglefan said:


> There could be lots of reasons a person might want a third screen. Beyond just the mixer and MIDI editor, you could display the arranger, plug-in interfaces, audio editor, video, notation/score display, etc.
> 
> I used to have a three screen setup. I split it between arranger, mixer, and MIDI editor.


Is there any reason other than that?! I mean my workflow isn't affected at all if I use the arranger and MIDI editor in the same screen. It's just a click of an arrow to enlarge the editor. I understand it's everybody's own workflow and comfort. I am just wondering why would I buy a 3rd screen for extra buck and to consume space just to put an editor in it?! 

Respect!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jan 5, 2021)

a third one? 😱 I have only one 27" WQHD monitor and I am totally fine with it 🤷‍♂️

I use the arranger-window with the videoplayer-window in the upper right. By pressing F3 in Cubase I get to the fullscreen-mixerpage. Really fast and you dont have to move your eyes or head a lot. But I think everyone got his favourite way of working. I also prefer one monitor right in front of me because I´m a gamer too.


----------



## Rapollo (Jan 5, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> Is there any reason other than that?! I mean my workflow isn't affected at all if I use the arranger and MIDI editor in the same screen. It's just a click of an arrow to enlarge the editor. I understand it's everybody's own workflow and comfort. I am just wondering why would I buy a 3rd screen for extra buck and to consume space just to put an editor in it?!
> 
> Respect!


It's likely just a luxury/aesthetical choice at more than 2. MOAR SCREENS


----------



## zvenx (Jan 5, 2021)

You already said the answer......It is a workflow thing and you are comfortable with a two screen workflow .
I have three, one for video alone, one for the project window, and the other one has my mixer and my plugins interface. Ideally I would like a fourth one, I just couldn't figure out where to mount that in my physical space, and I would put on that fourth monitor, solely my plugin interfaces.

rsp

(edit:All of the above is my main studio setup, on my other setup which I have been using more often it is just two screens (the macbook pro screen and a 23 inch attached via hdmi), clearly I can work on it, but I often find it cramped and non optimal for my workflow)


----------



## kC_ (Jan 5, 2021)

depends on what im doing but 3 is a minimum for me, i hate switching between windows when possible.

Cubase/tracking/mixing:
1 for main display (cubase arrange window)
1 for cubase mixer/fx
1 for console one gui & RME totalmix

Wavelab/Matering
1 for Main Display
1 for Fx/Chains
1 for Metering

sometimes make use of my surface pro for extra metering (pure flux)

also use metagrid on an ipad (not that it really counts as another screen)


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Jan 5, 2021)

Some media composers like to have a 3rd screen for scoring to video, much easier if it is not constantly getting hidden behind your other files etc

It could also be to see how their Mix sounds on a basic Home TV, if that is what they are composing for.

I am sure plenty composers for TV /media get by with 1 or 2 though. Just depends on your budget , and work flow.


----------



## EgM (Jan 5, 2021)

I personally use 5, 2 on the Mac (top and right) and 3 on the PC 

Kinda need many screens if you don't wanna bother alt tabbing when scoring to video, interface mixer, Vienna Ensemble Pro on the Mac and plugin UIs...

And of course, my echo show to turn on my led strips hahaha


----------



## Crowe (Jan 5, 2021)

You can use three screens for the same reason one would use two. Or 4. Or 5.

Screen real-estate is vital to certain jobs. For programming I use 2, one for coding and one for reference. For music I used to use three, one for my Mixer, one for my Arrange view and one for my editor. Now I only got two and it annoys me to no end.

so yeah, because we're spoiled. Deal with iiiiiiiiii~


----------



## Manaberry (Jan 5, 2021)

The real question is: why not?


----------



## Crowe (Jan 5, 2021)

Manaberry said:


> The real question is: why not?


Right, sorry. What Manaberry said.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 5, 2021)

Why second screen?!


----------



## EgM (Jan 5, 2021)

Shiirai said:


> You can use three screens for the same reason one would use two. Or 4. Or 5.
> 
> Screen real-estate is vital to certain jobs. For programming I use 2, one for coding and one for reference. For music I used to use three, one for my Mixer, one for my Arrange view and one for my editor. Now I only got two and it annoys me to no end.
> 
> so yeah, because we're spoiled. Deal with iiiiiiiiii~


Yeah, forgot about programming! Definitely need my 3 PC screens for that


----------



## Kent (Jan 5, 2021)

d.healey said:


> Why second screen?!


came here to ask that


----------



## d.healey (Jan 5, 2021)

I used to use two screens, but with virtual desktops I don't need it anymore. I can press a keyboard shortcut to switch desktops faster than I can turn my head and refocus on a different monitor, and I haven't yet figured a way I can look at two 32" monitors at the same time. The only reason I might use a second monitor is to have one in a vertical orientation for reading documents.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Jan 5, 2021)

I actually use 5 here in "OT QA HQ".
During normal work: 
1: for what I'm working on right now, often there's SINE on it^^
2: Chrome with whatever I need there (VI Control, for example)=
3: Our internal issue tracking system and communication tools
4: Visual Studio/metering
5: Musicbee (music player)/metering/whatever

I could generally use a 6th or 6th one!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 5, 2021)

I do have a second TV screen 5' away that I use for parking things once in a while.

But the ergonomics of having just a single screen in front of me far outweigh having more real estate. I much prefer to use multiple desktops, and also screensets in Logic.


----------



## davidson (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm a three-screener. Left = mixer, finder window, and any open sample organisers such as loopcloud etc. Middle = arranger and opened plugins. Right = piano roll. 

It also means I can live out my fantasy of looking like an early 90's hacker in some shitty movie.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 5, 2021)

d.healey said:


> I used to use two screens, but with virtual desktops I don't need it anymore.


Virtual desktops are of course way better with more than one screen too 
But while I can (but don't want to  use a single monitor (well, laptop screen) if I must, I could never live without virtual desktops any more. Been using more than one monitor since more than 20 years and virtual desktops some years less.

32:9 monitors are acceptable as a single one too


----------



## Paul Cardon (Jan 5, 2021)

Can reiterate that if you're scoring to picture of any sort, having a screen dedicated to said picture is great, so if you've got two for mixing + sequencer, you don't have to rob space from those for a video window.

For me:
(1): Main screen, 4K, sequencer and plugins
(2): Secondary, 1440p, mixer window and plugins
(3): Picture, 1080p, full-screen view of video if relevant to project, otherwise I'll throw chat clients here
(4): Mini, 720p, monitoring plugins such as loudness meters, TBC, spectrum analyzer, etc.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Jan 5, 2021)

I absolutely need an extra screen to watch Youtube when I'm supposed to be composing and I'm not.


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 5, 2021)

For me First Screen... Protools Ultimate Edit Window
second the mixer window
third plugins
and a big tv for video


----------



## rnieto (Jan 5, 2021)

Why a screen?

I just move my mouse around and hope to click on the right thing.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 5, 2021)

kC_ said:


> depends on what im doing but 3 is a minimum for me, i hate switching between windows when possible.
> 
> Cubase/tracking/mixing:
> 1 for main display (cubase arrange window)
> ...


Whoa. That's exactly my setup for almost the exact same reasons. #3 is an old Acer my company was tossing out, only 1440x900. BUT, it makes RME TotalmixFX easier to see (once I forced myself to learn that exhausting UI, I found out how valuable it is). I also use the cheapo screen if I need to fire up a browser to look something up or view a PDF. Stuff like that there. Yes, I could survive without it, but it was free, lol.


----------



## IFM (Jan 6, 2021)

i used to run 2 but went to 3. Left is mixer, center for main, right for key editor. Plug-ins I put on either side sometimes. The center one is a 4K and the outer ones are 1080 which helps seeing some of the details of these smaller plugins.


----------



## iMovieShout (Jan 6, 2021)

8 Screens in my studio. 
- 1 for Nuendo main project window and track editing
- 1 for Nuendo mixing windows (I use between 8 and 12 MixConsole configs)
- 1 for UAD Console, and displaying plugins that only work correctly with lower resolution displays
- 1 for Instrument management (mainly from the 12 VSL VEP7 servers), and for managing the 14 external Windows Server servers that run the instruments on VEP7, and for managing backups,
- 2 for MacPro video display and ProTools, and occassionaly Logic Pro and FCPX, and running an extra VEP7 server
- 2 for Liine Lemur controls which manage and control Nuendo and Windows

I also use my laptop occasionally when I need a real-time view of VSL MIR Pro. 

Maybe I need more !!!!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 6, 2021)

EgM said:


> I personally use 5, 2 on the Mac (top and right) and 3 on the PC
> 
> Kinda need many screens if you don't wanna bother alt tabbing when scoring to video, interface mixer, Vienna Ensemble Pro on the Mac and plugin UIs...
> 
> And of course, my echo show to turn on my led strips hahaha


I love the one on the left. Room. For. One. More. 👍😂


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 6, 2021)

HarmonyCore said:


> Is there any reason other than that?! I mean my workflow isn't affected at all if I use the arranger and MIDI editor in the same screen. It's just a click of an arrow to enlarge the editor. I understand it's everybody's own workflow and comfort. I am just wondering why would I buy a 3rd screen for extra buck and to consume space just to put an editor in it?!
> 
> Respect!


A common reason to have a 3rd screen is to show video.

So one main screen for DAW main project window (and Piano roll/key editor).

Another Screen for mixer and/or VEPro

Another screen for Video

I also have a 4th screen which is a touch screen I use for key commands and macros to control Cubase and various plugins.

I used to have more screens but what I am using now works well for me. The lab is messy at the minute but...


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Jan 6, 2021)

3 screens hooked up to a single computer. 4k TV for main DAW, right hand 1080p screen for VePro, left hand 1080p screen for Vi's, file manager etc.
Am using a Logitech M570 trackball mouse with acceleration set near max in Windows. This makes fast manoeuvring around all screens workable.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 6, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> [...] is messy at the minute but...


That didn't work out with my mother more than 30 years ago ...


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 6, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> A common reason to have a 3rd screeo show video.
> 
> So one main screen for DAW main project window (and Piano roll/key editor).
> 
> ...


So you're simultaneously taking the picture, sat in the chair on one screen but not the other..
Dark arts, Jono.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 6, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> So you're simultaneously taking the picture, sat in the chair on one screen but not the other..
> Dark arts, Jono.


I’m back on the Isle of Wight. It’s all I can say.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Jan 6, 2021)

jpb007.uk said:


> 8 Screens in my studio.
> - 1 for Nuendo main project window and track editing
> - 1 for Nuendo mixing windows (I use between 8 and 12 MixConsole configs)
> - 1 for UAD Console, and displaying plugins that only work correctly with lower resolution displays
> ...







Nice studio but I can't identify what midi keyboard you're using. Pic is too dark.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jan 6, 2021)

jpb007.uk said:


> 8 Screens in my studio.
> - 1 for Nuendo main project window and track editing
> - 1 for Nuendo mixing windows (I use between 8 and 12 MixConsole configs)
> - 1 for UAD Console, and displaying plugins that only work correctly with lower resolution displays
> ...


Looks like a CCTV command center to me in a multinational oil company


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jan 6, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> So you're simultaneously taking the picture, sat in the chair on one screen but not the other..
> Dark arts, Jono.


Vodoooo I guess!!!!!


----------



## ed buller (Jan 8, 2021)

Video !

best

e


----------



## Iris. A (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm still fine using one screen, but I'm just a hobbyist, so I'm not doing anything extensive.


----------



## LinusW (Jan 8, 2021)

Display 1 for sequencer and plugins. 
Display 2 for mixer and metering. 
Display 3 for musician/artist on the other side of the wall.


----------



## Max Bonsi (Jan 13, 2021)

Sorry guys but cai I ask HOW and/or what do I need to set up a 2 monitors studio?
I'd use one for Logic and one just for the video (mainly scoring)
I have a macbook pro that in this moment is sending video signal to a regular TV with hdmi cable;
So is there a way to use for ex the tv screen for Logic and the mac's display just for video? 'Cause now to use the tv I've to close the mac...
Or maybe get a second tv using 2 tvs for the job?
Do I need some adapters?
Any suggestion welcome...Thanks!!

Max


----------



## samphony (Feb 3, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Whoa. That's exactly my setup for almost the exact same reasons. #3 is an old Acer my company was tossing out, only 1440x900. BUT, it makes RME TotalmixFX easier to see (once I forced myself to learn that exhausting UI, I found out how valuable it is). I also use the cheapo screen if I need to fire up a browser to look something up or view a PDF. Stuff like that there. Yes, I could survive without it, but it was free, lol.


Just fyi Total mix is scalabe to get a bigger or even huge ui if you need to!


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 3, 2021)

samphony said:


> Just fyi Total mix is scalabe to get a bigger or even huge ui if you need to!


Ha! Last night I started thinking about working with the layout to better fit how I use it, and ba da BING, you said it.


----------



## TimCox (Feb 3, 2021)

I can't stand going between tabs in DP. I have my Sequence Editor on my left. My Tracks in the center, and my Mixer, Chunks, and Video on my right. This way I never have to click to a new window and can quickly see everything I need to see. I do usually have VEP on the right but minimized. My right side screen is also set vertically


----------

